# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  روشهای توزیع داده

## asemoon barooni

سلام
یک سوال داشتم خیلی سرچ کردم ولی به نتیجه ای نرسیدم... آیا به جز Replication راه دیگری برای توزیع دیتابیس وجود داره؟؟؟ اگه روش های دیگری رو میدونید به منم معرفی کنید ممنون می شم.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
اصلی ترین راه همین استفاده از Replication هست.
از راههای دیگه مثل DTS Package ، Log Shipping و ارسال اطلاعات بوسیله فایلهای Log Backup نیز وجود دارند ولی هرکدوم در سناریوهای خاصی کاربرد دارند و نمیشه یک نسخه جامع ارائه داد.
مثلا Log Shipping بیشتر برای راه اندازی یک Standby Server به کار میره. یا DTS ها برای انتقال اطلاعات بین جداول مختلف به کار میره.
ولی کاملترین سناریو برای انتقال داده های بین جداول مختلف و سرورهای مختلف که همزمان بتونند کار کنند وبحث تداخل داده ها نیز پشتیبانی بشه همین Replication هست.

----------


## asemoon barooni

از روش Replication استفاده کردم ولی متاسفانه زیاد به مشکل برمیخورم خصوصا وقتی که Articles تغییر پیدا میکنه بعدش همگام سازی قطع میشه و حتی تا یک ساعت بعدم این همگام سازی به روز نمیشه... نمیدونم اشکال از شبکه ارتباطیه یا در تنظیمات اشتباه کردم... شبکه ارتباطی wireless مناسب تره یا کابلی؟؟

----------

